
Show HN: Trade your abandoned side projects on Borderline.biz - khet
http://borderline.biz
======
justboxing
Congrats on shipping! This is a great idea. I know that a lot of peeps here on
HN (myself included) have a bunch of side projects languishing in various
stages of completion. Best to trim it down and focus on 1 or 2, and let go of
the rest.

Is it possible to show the technology stack in the listings? I see you collect
it in the Project submission form. Doing so would help prospective buyers /
barters better identify projects that they would want to acquire, based on the
technology stack that they are familiar with.

~~~
khet
Update: Added the tech stack! It's nice seeing what languages people are
building with.

~~~
jaxn
Love the inclusion of the stack. It makes it easy to see if there are any
projects I want to pick up as a feature addition to our product.

------
khet
OP here. Really surprised at the quality of listings. I love how organic these
projects are. A few hidden gems:

1) [https://www.youraudiotour.com/](https://www.youraudiotour.com/)

2) [https://www.tenantupdate.com/](https://www.tenantupdate.com/)

3) [https://fauxbuy.com/](https://fauxbuy.com/)

4) [https://geoquizbot.com/](https://geoquizbot.com/)

5) [https://getbetterluck.com/](https://getbetterluck.com/)

6) [https://codeinperson.com/](https://codeinperson.com/)

------
dispo001
Nice project, good work!

What is Barter? Why is it not described on the site?

It would be useful to list the number of users each project has.

It would be useful if you (eventually) split the list by price.

I don't have any money but I'd be interested to look at the new offers up to
1000 usd others might limit their interest to things over 100 k.

I will probably forget to visit your site. You should have a box where one can
get an email with new projects from X to Y usd.

And an rss feed or json api that can be configured similarly.

[http://borderline.biz/rss/0-1000](http://borderline.biz/rss/0-1000)

[http://borderline.biz/json/10000-100000](http://borderline.biz/json/10000-100000)
etc

Have endless auctions, take 1% deposits for bids, let the thing run until the
developer accepts a bid.

Have a widget with the highest bid for the project for the developer to embed
in his project, linked to bl.

Give each project its own page/permalink on the website.

Good luck

------
drusepth
Great idea! As someone that will be checking in periodically for projects to
buy (instead of listing my own), I have a small suggestion: if you could
provide topics or categories to projects (or let submitters define them), I
would _love_ to be able to subscribe to just some subset of projects. For
example, I'm only really looking to adopt projects in a super niche space
(helping writers write) and would be way more likely to buy one if I see it,
which seems less likely if I get a blanket email of all projects submitted.

Good luck!

------
sharemywin
Probably should add a contact form. so people's emails aren't exposed.

~~~
godot
Second this. Can you do this? Looks like email addresses were already
harvested.

------
nurettin
Not sure why anyone would buy abandoned projects that are finished. Unless I
guess you have a client looking for the same thing.

To me, "abandoned" spells "confirmed failure". Or "solutions in search of
problems".

~~~
Clubber
It takes marketing and sales to make a product successful unless you are very,
very lucky. Many developers aren't particularly passionate about marketing,
they are passionate about development.

If a business / idea / promotion / marketing type person is looking for a
product, this would be the target demographic I would assume.

------
CM30
Well, this seems like it could be quite useful in future. Certainly like the
concept of selling or trading side projects you don't want to run any more,
and heck, given how heavily tied success is to marketing skill and what not, I
think we may see quite a few successful startups formed by buying projects
here.

I'll definitely keep looking to see what interesting stuff comes up here.

------
5_minutes
Great initiative. Would've gone for a .com rather than this horrible .biz
though.

~~~
tony2016
.biz .com .blah, why does it matter? You just click on a link and it takes you
there.

------
abra_kadabra
I think pricing a project could be pretty tough and taking a quick look at
your site I didn't see any guides or advice on pricing, it might be worth
offering some direction to potential sellers.

------
s0rce
This would be interesting for academic science. I have a number of unfinished
or nearly finished projects that have never been published.

~~~
santaclaus
Tinder-like app for finding coauthors?

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
I'm actually working on something like this for finding creative partners of
all sorts. :)

------
igitur
Does anything like this for open source projects exist? I'm interested in
finding unfinished, abandoned open source projects in the technology of my
choice that I can take over and steer in the direction that I want. And of
course without changing the license.

------
hardwaresofton
Just in case you aren't aware, another competitor in this space is flippa:

[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

It's probably a good idea to learn from what worked for them/what they
iterated to as well

~~~
doingmything
I wouldn't label Flippa a competitor. Flippa is filled with nothing but
scammers. Who want to downvote me go right ahead. I stand by what I said.

~~~
eli
Never bought anything, but I've sold sites and domains there with no problems.

~~~
einarvollset
Same.

------
sideproject
Cool! I've been also running something similar for a few years.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

------
danvoell
The Link [http://www.nolink.yet.com/](http://www.nolink.yet.com/) under
xilften doesn't work :)

------
tompec
I like the concept! Small suggestion: you should hide the emails of the owners
and use a contact form.

------
kakarot
This looks like a fine idea, I'll certainly check in periodically for a few
months at least to browse. Good luck!

------
arthurjj
Congrats on shipping! I've bookmarked this site for the next time I'm looking
for a sideproject.

------
supermdguy
Kind of reminds me of offload.io

------
midhir
Definitely plenty of supply for this anyways :)

Congrats on shipping.

------
Edmond
big up! lots of us with obscure projects will be happy to have a place to give
them life, even if it becomes someone else' baby.

